# Honda HS2411 a.k.a. "Snowfighter"



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Wow, what a beast....
-390cc engine
-1,200 lbs. dry weight 
-135 tons per hour
-82 ft throw distance
-Burns 6.6 gallons for 4 hours run time



-


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

With that you wouldn't have to worry about anything winter weather could throw at you. You just throw it right back.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Different*

Now that's something different. I just loaded a 250-300 lb blower in the truck over the weekend by hand, wouldn't you love to try that one with the drive out


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i watched some you tube vids of a machine in japan that looks alot like this honda


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Where can I get one!











Kinda makes the stuff we have look sorta'...wimpy.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

The Honda HS1124 Snowfighter is sold in Japan and Europe. No plans to bring it to the USA. 

The HS1336iAS is the biggest brute sold by Honda in the USA:

Honda Snowblowers: HS1336iAS Hybrid Snowblower


----------



## chevyman_de (Oct 2, 2011)

When that big Honda is still not big enough, you could opt for a Fuji SF1244DK2 with more than twice the power. 
44 hp / 2200cc diesel engine
275 tons/hour
100' throwing distance
2436 lbs. dry weight




Catalog download: http://www.e-fujii.co.jp/eng/personal/download/pdf/sf_catalog.pdf
Takes some time, server seems to be pretty slow.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Haven't seen one of those in my neck of the woods yet. Beautiful machine. Interesting hybrid system. I'd like to see one in action sometime other than on youtube.

Is the HS2411 Snowfighter a hybrid also?


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Interesting*

Something I just noticed that seems interesting. Anyone else notice how there's no end panel on the auger housing? Looks like there's a circular disc on the end of the auger rakes instead. I'm thinking that would reduce the chance of rocks getting stuck between the end of the rake and auger housing.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

bwdbrn1 said:


> Is the HS2411 Snowfighter a hybrid also?


Not sure, but likely. FYI, the hybrid = engine turns auger & blower fan through a gear box, on-board generator makes electric power to drive twin electric motors that drive tracks.


----------

